# Porch and Patio vs. Allflor



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

I was going purchased BM's Porch and Patio today (a great product to work with) and noticed a significant difference. It is no longer 'self priming'. The older version recommended adding water to the first (prime) coat. The new stuff states "do not thin". What about all the times we added water to it? :blink:

Now it recommends Fresh Start latex or oil. Great, another step in the process. This is strange because Zinsser primers recommend against flooring applications. I just did a quote on a deck where they used Kilz for primer and it failed in under a year.

Once again Ben Moore's new and improved product is inferior(Regal anyone?). A friends has raved about California's Allflor for years. I never paid attention because my go to was BM P&P. Not anyone. Allflor is self priming, applies better and is the same price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Switched over to SW Tred-Plex a few years ago and never looked back.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Allfloor is one of those products that makes an oil-diehard like me go, hmmmmm -this is a damn fine product.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bighead said:


> I was going purchased BM's Porch and Patio today (a great product to work with) and noticed a significant difference. It is no longer 'self priming'. The older version recommended adding water to the first (prime) coat. The new stuff states "do not thin". What about all the times we added water to it? :blink:
> 
> Now it recommends Fresh Start latex or oil. Great, another step in the process. This is strange because Zinsser primers recommend against flooring applications. I just did a quote on a deck where they used Kilz for primer and it failed in under a year.
> 
> Once again Ben Moore's new and improved product is inferior(Regal anyone?). A friends has raved about California's Allflor for years. I never paid attention because my go to was BM P&P. Not anyone. Allflor is self priming, applies better and is the same price. :thumbsup:


I order that product occasionally. I dont know why they would recommend priming? I feel this product is best suited for concrete, if it were wood, I would go the Arborcoat route.


----------

